# FreeBSD 13.1 installer unable to find networks



## tuxbeastie (Aug 18, 2022)

Hopefully, someone can help me with an issue I am having.

I have tried to install FreeBSD 13.1 on four different laptops. An Asus, two different Dell Latitudes and a Lenovo Thinkpad. I have also tried both the dvd.iso and the memstick.img.
I get the same result every time. The installer fails to find my WiFi network and won't proceed any further.

I have tried connecting an ethernet cable to get the install done that way, with the hope of connecting to the WiFi post install. The install still fails as the base files cannot be downloaded.

Is there a new required step in the install process that I am not aware of? I have only been experimenting with FreeBSD for about a year, but it's always been really straight forward until now. 
I have resorted to installing 13.0 and upgrading to 13.1. This is not sustainable in the long term and it's quite tedious. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 18, 2022)

tuxbeastie said:


> The installer fails to find my WiFi network and won't proceed any further.
> 
> I have tried connecting an ethernet cable to get the install done that way, with the hope of connecting to the WiFi post install. The install still fails as the base files cannot be downloaded.


That’s a bit vague - what exactly are you trying and what are you seeing?

Ethernet should be simpler to set up but if you are unable to download anything then you have network issues.  But again what exactly are you trying and what do you see?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2022)

tuxbeastie said:


> I have resorted to installing 13.0 and upgrading to 13.1.


What network card is detected in 13.0 but not 13.1? And why would an upgrade work with regards to the network driver when a clean 13.1 install doesn't? If 13.1 didn't support your network card then an upgrade would have broken it too.


----------



## tuxbeastie (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. I'm sorry if my wording was a bit vague. I will try to summarise more succinctly.

1.  I am trying to do a clean install of FreeBSD 13.1
2.  I have attempted to do this with the memstick.img and the dvd.iso
3.  I have tried to do this on four different laptops (Asus, Lenovo Thinkpad & 2 x Dell)
4.  Each time during the install, when scanning for available networks, I get the following message: "No wireless networks were found. Rescan?"
5.  Several rescans later I abandon the install
6.  I start the install process again several more times with the same result
7.  I went into the shell and my WiFi device was detected using: 
`sysctl net.wlan.devices`
8.  When I replace the 13.1 installer with 13.0 the scan instantly finds, not only my wireless network, but several others belonging to my neighbours
9.  On all 4 laptops the install proceeds without a hitch using the 13.0 installer
10. The network is fine. I have 7 laptops (Linux & FreeBSD), a desktop and a media server (Linux), a TV and a mobile phone all using the wireless network
11. The only variable that has changed is the new installer for 13.1.
12. As I said previously, I have worked around this by installing 13.0 and upgrading to 13.1
13. I have also had success with doing an offline install using the 13.1 dvd.iso and configuring the WiFI manually post install (more evidence that my network is fine)

Thanks for any insights you might have.


----------



## tux2bsd (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't know the answer but I think you need to provide more information about your wireless access point (modem/wifi/router combo, or whatever it is).  Do you have any multiple AP range extension?  Stuff like that.  The laptops+FreeBSD 13.1 aren't finding the SSID from some reason...


----------



## mr8ash (Aug 19, 2022)

tuxbeastie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm sorry if my wording was a bit vague. I will try to summarise more succinctly.
> 
> 1.  I am trying to do a clean install of FreeBSD 13.1
> 2.  I have attempted to do this with the memstick.img and the dvd.iso
> ...


Hi. I am not sure if this will help. I came across this issue many times. The present installation came with it. This laptop has been using freebsd since 11 Current, my atheros card is recognised. Since last year, this issue cropped up. What I did during installation if the wireless network in not detected, I would connect my phone to a usb port and use my phone as ue0. I could continue and finish the installation.


----------



## Scanline (Aug 24, 2022)

tuxbeastie said:


> Hopefully, someone can help me with an issue I am having.
> 
> I have tried to install FreeBSD 13.1 on four different laptops. An Asus, two different Dell Latitudes and a Lenovo Thinkpad. I have also tried both the dvd.iso and the memstick.img.
> I get the same result every time. The installer fails to find my WiFi network and won't proceed any further.
> ...


Hi,

I faced the same bug with FreeBSD 13.1. (was working flawlessly in 13.0)
A workaround when running the installation is to reply *NO* when asked for "*Change regdomain/country*".
After that it should work with no problem.

Best,
Marc


----------



## tuxbeastie (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi,
That's really interesting. Thanks for your response. 
I will definitely try that soon when I do another clean install.
Cheers
Scott


----------

